# gaviscon and ranitidine



## eagle738 (May 20, 2011)

Hi maz

I've been taking gaviscon for reflux and my gp has now prescribed ranitidine 150mg once a day. The latter alone does not do the trick, so I  wondered if I can take them together? I'm also on nifedipine, labetalol and baby aspirin for high BP, in case that matters.  Are there times of the day when the reflux meds work better or worse?

Thanks a lot and all the very best for 2012!

Eagle


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Eagle

Sorry to hear reflux not good. How long have you been taking the ranitidine for now? It can take a couple of weeks for the damage to heal and for the pain to go. You can take both meds if you need to but I'd recommend going back to GP to discuss. They may be able to give something else to help instead.

Maz x


----------



## eagle738 (May 20, 2011)

Oh, in that case I'm probably just too impatient. He only gave me a week's worth, so I expected it to work straight away and this is day 3. I'll give it till the weeks supply ends and see whether the problems with swallowing have got better by then. Thanks!


----------

